# Anyone have a Tivo & Apple TV?



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I LOVE my Tivo and am able to stream my iTunes music and pics from my PC in multiple rooms in my house but last week I picked up an Apple TV and I like it a lot. 

A lot of what I can do on the Apple TV I can do on my Tivo, it's just a real cool interface. Anyone else have Tivo & Apple TV?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I do, I have a lot of iTunes content and also live with broadcast cable, so HDMI mirroring over airplay with the ipad/iphone allows more content to be displayed than what is available by any of the devices out there.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I have an AppleTV, and I love it. I much prefer the Apple model of content distribution to NetFlix, Amazon, etc. After suffering through buffering issues during primetime on both streaming services despite 30 Mbps Road Runner, I decided the download and watch later model worked better for my tastes. When I switch to Tivo OTA next year, I will have both. I will probably add more AppleTVs on other TVs in the house as well as more "cable" content will be viewed that way.

-Ted


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I recently got an AppleTV 2 and I'm loving it. I like to download movies from my Tivo and transfer into iTunes to watch later on my iPad or via the AppleTV.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

javabird said:


> I recently got an AppleTV 2 and I'm loving it. I like to download movies from my Tivo and transfer into iTunes to watch later on my iPad or via the AppleTV.


Not everything is compatible from Tivo to iTunes right?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> Not everything is compatible from Tivo to iTunes right?


Right, you need to encode the shows to .m4v format for iTunes.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

javabird said:


> Right, you need to encode the shows to .m4v format for iTunes.


Right, Ive used Handbreak in the past & it works well for iTunes. you?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, I recommend Handbrake as well. The AppleTV 2 setting works great.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

javabird said:


> Yes, I recommend Handbrake as well. The AppleTV 2 setting works great.


do you know what the difference is between apple 1 and 2?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

The ATV 2 doesn't have a hard drive and does streaming only. More info here:

http://www.apple.com/appletv/specs.html


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Got it thanks. I have the apple 2, I was just curious what the difference was in Handbreak settings... Also, I have about 10 movies not in the right format I need to convert with Handbreak for iTunes. Can I add them to the queue and let them go overnight?


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Also, does it take anyone else about 3 hours to convert a movie using Handbreak?

My brother said on his MAC it takes like a half hour, strange...


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

One of the reasons I got an Apple TV was because Tivo does not play all my music. Most of my music is in ACC not MP3. Also Tivo has about a 1,000 song limit, and I have close to 7000 songs.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> Got it thanks. I have the apple 2, I was just curious what the difference was in Handbreak settings...


I use the default AppleTV 2 settings in Handbrake.



Shanezam203 said:


> Also, I have about 10 movies not in the right format I need to convert with Handbreak for iTunes. Can I add them to the queue and let them go overnight?


yes


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

seattlewendell said:


> One of the reasons I got an Apple TV was because Tivo does not play all my music. Most of my music is in ACC not MP3. Also Tivo has about a 1,000 song limit, and I have close to 7000 songs.


Have you looked at TiviTunes for $5 one time fee, syncs your playlists in iTunes to Tivo music? works real well.


----------



## Scarpad (Dec 7, 2000)

I use several AppleTV's in my house I've converted alot of My DVD Content over, can someone give me a Brief explanation of getting recorded TV Shows to exported so you can encode them in Handbrake? What's required?


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

Scarpad said:


> I use several AppleTV's in my house I've converted alot of My DVD Content over, can someone give me a Brief explanation of getting recorded TV Shows to exported so you can encode them in Handbrake? What's required?


Don't know if this will be of use but I just use iTIVO to transfer the recorded shows from my TIVO Premiere into Itunes. It connects to your TIVO and when you download the show automaticvally converts them and puts them into Itunes. I don't have an Apple TV but I use this to transfer them onto my Iphone and Ipod. Should work good for Apple TV too.

I am not sure if iTivo works only on Macs or not though?

T


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Why does Handbreak take 4+ hours to convert a movie tompeg-4 itunes format?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Shanezam203 said:


> Why does Handbreak take 4+ hours to convert a movie tompeg-4 itunes format?


Depends on the speed of your CPU. Newer CPUs will take less time.

-Ted


----------



## tunabeard (Sep 23, 2005)

timatkn said:


> Don't know if this will be of use but I just use iTIVO to transfer the recorded shows from my TIVO Premiere into Itunes. It connects to your TIVO and when you download the show automaticvally converts them and puts them into Itunes. I don't have an Apple TV but I use this to transfer them onto my Iphone and Ipod. Should work good for Apple TV too.
> 
> I am not sure if iTivo works only on Macs or not though?
> 
> T


What's the difference, if any, between "Tivo Transfer" and "iTivo"? I have a Tivo and was using Tivo Transfer on my MacBook Pro (OS X Lion) and burning to disc via Toast. But now, Transfer keeps crashing and now looking for alternatives.


----------



## PoohLuvsTIVO (Feb 27, 2006)

I need help. We have an ald TIVO series three hooked up. I tried to link my Netflix through my TIVO but it does not seem to get everything my other one gets. I have my other Apple TV because I just upgraded the media room to the newest one. Any suggestions? I can hook up the Apple TV but the HDMI out runs to the tv.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> I need help. We have an ald TIVO series three hooked up. I tried to link my Netflix through my TIVO but it does not seem to get everything my other one gets. I have my other Apple TV because I just upgraded the media room to the newest one. Any suggestions? I can hook up the Apple TV but the HDMI out runs to the tv.


Can you run the Tivo on one input and the Apple TV on another?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah. They are two totally different devices for two totally different purposes, but I found the Apple TV to be sort of useless, especially now that many iPad apps support Chromecast. It was fun for giving a friend my iPad and having them search for funny videos via AirPlay. Otherwise, I try to stick to Amazon or Vudu for my streaming, as they are more platform agnostic and have better video quality. The thing I most hated about the Apple TV is how awful the included remote is (last generation). The thing is basically useless.


----------

